# cominciare ad utilizzare gentoo

## seven speed

ciao ragazzi,vorrei installare gentoo sul mio netbook(intel atom n455 e 2 gb di ram),Secondo voi questa distro puo andare bene su un pc con queste prestazioni?ho una media esperienza con linux,uso debian sul notebook e sul netbook ho attualmente xubuntu,ma ho usato per pochi giorni sabayon,archlinux e mandriva.vorrei mettere gentoo a scopo didattico,per imparare insomma.solo che non riesco a scaricarla,non trovo dei torrent...riesco solo a trovare il file che mi scarica da mozilla ma è lentissimo..potreste postarmi qua un link di un torrent se esiste?

----------

## Massimog

Quel processore penso che ci metti troppo a installare Gentoo, c'è molto da compilare.Per l'installazione puoi usare qualunque cd live Linux, o anche facendo il chroot da un sistema Linux gia installato.

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/where.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml

----------

## djinnZ

 *seven speed wrote:*   

> netbook(intel atom n455 e 2 gb di ram),Secondo voi questa distro puo andare bene su un pc con queste prestazioni?

 la vedo abbastanza dura in termini di tempi di compilazione considerando la cpu, per i risultati la differenza in termini di prestazioni dovrebbe essere notevole, al punto che la puoi rilevare già "ad occhio".

Parliamo di tempi avvio dimezzati ed una solidità che anche con debian ti puoi scordare, utilizzando driver "instabili".

Se ne hai la possibilità puoi pensare di dare uno sguardo ai miei post in documentazione per usare un pc più performante per compilare (almeno la prima volta che c'è molto da fare, poi per i piccoli aggiornamenti, soprattutto se frequenti, non ce ne è bisogno) e portare i binari sul netbook.

Per l'avvio ti posso assicurare che il cd "ufficiale" non lo usa praticamente nessuno (e per questo forse non è poggiato su mirror molto performanti) visto che non è necessario come sulle altre distribuzioni, come ti è già stato detto. Usa una live od un'altra installazione, tutto quel che ti serve è poter estrarre lo stage in formato tar.bz2 e lanciare un chroot (le controindicazioni potrebbero al massimo essere nei supporti legacy cui indulgono RH e derivate e/ mandriva dato che gentoo usa librerie di base piuttosto recenti, syrescue cd come minimale potrebbe essere una alternativa e le live ubuntu o sabayon funzionano certamente).

Per i file di configurazione non dovresti avere problemi rispetto a debian visto che la policy è la medesima, lasciare le cose dove sono e non intromettere strani file (stile RH /etc/sysconfig) proprietari.

Se hai problemi di connessione (chiavette USB del piffero, modem adsl stravaganti, autenticazioni radius che impongono browser grafici etc.) che ti costringono ad usare una live abbastanza "pesante" puoi pensare di utilizzare l'opzione di emerge -F per scaricare preventivamente i sorgenti e poi lanciare la compilazione da qualcosa di più leggero che ti lasci modo di utilizzare la compilazione in ram. Con 2 GB a parte libc/glib (ed un altro paio che al volo non ricordo) ed i soliti mostri (per i quali esistono anche pacchetti binari precompilati) del genere mozilla libreoffice/openoffice comunque non dovresti avere molti problemi ma visto che la macchina è già lenta meglio sforzarla il meno possibile.

Stessa cosa per la necessità di utilizzare un ambiente grafico per avere a disposizione il browser ed un minimo di copia/incolla dalla consolle.

Gli errori tipici in cui cadono i novellini partono dalla convinzione errata di utilizzare il ramo instabile (ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~$ARCH"), somma cretinata.

Su debian (visto che la conosci) la cosa ha un senso poiché le librerie a cui fa riferimento un pacchetto in testing in genere sono anch'esse in testing ed un linking sballato crea problemi spesso superiori all'uso del ramo instabile.

Poiché su gentoo tutto viene ricompilato e linkato alle librerie effettivamente presenti sul sistema la cosa non ha senso (in realtà non esiste un vero e proprio ramo instabile, ogni pacchetto viene stabilizzato indipendentemente dagli altri, non come su debian dove vengono stabilizzati collettivamente). Se ti serve l'ultima versione del driver nvidia attraverso /etc/portage/package.keywords abiliti il solo pacchetto instabile per i driver nvidia al massimo ti sarà necessario smascherare anche un kernel instabile ma nulla di più.

Il vantaggio è evidente, mi pare.

Di fatto è una opzione riservata realmente ai soli devel (o meglio ad acluni devel ed ai tester), perché utile solo a loro.

caveat emptor: Le regole del forum e del bugzilla non prevedono alcun aiuto per chi fa uso di ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~$ARCH".

Un altro errore tipico è pensare di utilizzare quante più use flag possibili, a parte che alcune (gtk va abilitato globalmente solo dopo aver almeno installato con emerge -1 le gtk o, essendo richieste anche da gcc ti ritrovi con un blocco per dipendenza circolare che peraltro puoi neutralizzare impostando sys-devel/gcc -gtk -gcj in /etc/portage/package.use) come la use "doc" sarebbe bene non abilitarle mai globalmente perché causano un mare di dipendenze incrociate in fase di prima installazione.

Altra idiozia tipica (ampiamente supportata da pseudo guide e bloggatori profittando del fatto che la documentazione ufficiale non è molto chiara sull'argomento) è l'approccio al famigerato genkernel.

Il coglioncino made in RH abituato all'idea che compilare un kernel ad hoc sia una operazione estremamente difficile (ed in effetti è una cosa da pazzi per le complicazioni che pone) tende ad affidarsi totalmente al risultato ipermodulare della conf di genkernel per poi avere un sistema finemente cesellato ed ottimizzato che si basa su un kernel neppure ottimizzato per la macchina specifica, con tutti i disastri del caso ed uso smodato del blacklisting per i moduli.

Lo stronzetto eroico (eroe = decerebrato esaltato che si produce in eclatanti azioni autolesionistiche) tipico made in debian, invece, pensa eroicamente di partire da zero (pur non avendo ancora la dimestichezza necessaria) e poi rompe le tasche perché dimentica alcuni dettagli necessari od attacca a lamentarsi del fatto che genkernel fa un lavoro pessimo.senza essersi neppure scomodati a configurarlo.

Configuralo ed usa genkernel --menuconfig all per partire da uno scheletro sicuramente funzionante per costruire il tuo kernel ad hoc, poi con il tempo scopriari che è comunque più comodo usare un solo comando per creare l'immagine, sbatterla in /boot, copiare i moduli etc.

Importante dire che ci sono ancora in giro documentazioni datate che consigliano di copiare la conf del livecd in /usr/share/genkernel, completamente sbagliato al massimo lanci genkernel --menuconfig --kernel-config=confDelLiveCD all

Troverai mentecatti che propongono di usare basi precompilate, avere un sistema mezzo ottimizzato in un modo e mezzo in un altro è un altro modo per complicarsi la vita ed a tal proposito ti consiglio per prima cosa di impostare l'ottimizzazione (personalmente evito -march=native, lo uso solo come base per determinare le impostazioni) e lanciare il primo emerge @system come emerge -e @system forzando quindi tutto il sistema a ricompilarsi secondo l'ottimizzazione corrente.

Altro errore è riempire il file world di dipendenze inutili, cerca di limitarti ai soli pacchetti finali, quelli richiamati per dipendenza è meglio che non ci siano.

Se segui la guida ufficiale con calma, senza porti fretta o tentare di installare tutto in un sol colpo, vedrai che è tutto molto semplice ed è anche più lineare rispetto a debian.

Per prima cosa ricorda di installare gentoolkit (per l'indispensabile revdep-rebuild), gentoolkit-dev ed euses (ufed ti invita ad impostare le use globalmente) e ricorda che se abiliti una use di troppo puoi sempre rimettere a posto. Le compilazioni se le interrompi puoi sempre riavviarle con emerge --resume.

Ultima cosa: contrariamente alle leggende urbane gentoo non è "istruttiva", il risultato finale non è molto diverso da una debian (una installazione linux pulita ma anche un semilavorato da mettere a punto accuratamente) se non per quanto già detto a proposito della necessità di utilizzare anche il software di base instabile solo per un singolo pacchetto, la libertà di non doverti tirarare dietro tutta la madonnina delle dipendenze immaginabili (se non ti serve il supporto tiff in imagemagick libtiff non te la ritrovi lo stesso sul sistema) e per le prestazioni. Di contro non puoi fare a meno di installarti tutto il supporto per lo sviluppo, cosa peraltro che rende quasi banale installare software non supportato dalle distribuzioni partendo direttamente dai sorgenti (ed anche creare un ebuild ad hoc non è così difficile).

Se ben impostata è anche superiore per stabilità e va benissimo per lavorare.

Credo che come informazioni per incominciare siano sufficienti il resto è nella guida e per i problemi c'è il forum. Benvenuto.

----------

## mafferri

che dire djjnnz bellissimo post i miei complimenti hai illustrato l'inizio della mia esperienza con gentoo nel lontano 2008 poi abbandonata per mia ignoranza e la passione per i giochi anche se all'epoca son arrivato a far funzionare un DE 

l'unica cosa che non concordo è quando dici che gentoo non è istruttiva , quella prima esperienza mi ha permesso di capire tante cose dell'ecosistema linux , ad esempio dove cercare i file di configurazione , cosa che su debian col fatto che la maggiorparte delle cose le fà in automatico non vedi e non apprendi.

Cmq bel post

torniamo a perchè ho voluto rispondere 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Troverai mentecatti che propongono di usare basi precompilate, avere un sistema mezzo ottimizzato in un modo e mezzo in un altro è un altro modo per complicarsi la vita ed a tal proposito ti consiglio per prima cosa di impostare l'ottimizzazione (personalmente evito -march=native, lo uso solo come base per determinare le impostazioni) e lanciare il primo emerge @system come emerge -e @system forzando quindi tutto il sistema a ricompilarsi secondo l'ottimizzazione corrente. 

 

ti chiedo se mi spiegheresti meglio questa parte,perchè vorrei capire visto che eviti il -march=native e come ottimizzi differentemente le CFLAGS perchè vorrei compilare gentoo tramite distcc e dicono di evitare il -march=native perchè gcc lo ottimizza per il processore della macchina dove compila no per quella che ha lanciato la compilazione

 qui c'è il post dove richiedo aiuto al riguardo

ti ringrazio anticipamente e vado a cercare la tua guida che accenni all'inizio del tuo post

----------

